# Safe laundry detergents for rats?



## firsttimerattiemom (Jul 9, 2017)

This week is the last week to gather up supplies for when I get my boys on Sunday. One of the things I definitely need to get is laundry detergent for washing their fleece and fabric hammocks. I've heard decent reviews about the Seventh Generation laundry detergent but I'm still unsure at what would work best. What are some of the brands you use for your rats, and do they seem to work pretty well while also keeping your rats safe?


----------



## writingonwalls (Oct 1, 2016)

I avoid detergents altogether. Instead I use apple cider vinegar which is fairly cheap in bulk and helps to remove urine odors from pets. Once I get some more lavender essential oil I'm going to add a few drops of that in the dryer, too. Lavender is one of the essential oils that has a calming effect and is pretty safe for rats in a diffuser so long as it's not overwhelmingly used.

If you do go for a detergent go for one that is fragrance free and avoid dryer sheets. You don't need a lot of detergent when washing fleece, so a little goes a long way


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

writingonwalls said:


> I avoid detergents altogether. Instead I use apple cider vinegar which is fairly cheap in bulk and helps to remove urine odors from pets. Once I get some more lavender essential oil I'm going to add a few drops of that in the dryer, too. Lavender is one of the essential oils that has a calming effect and is pretty safe for rats in a diffuser so long as it's not overwhelmingly used.
> 
> If you do go for a detergent go for one that is fragrance free and avoid dryer sheets. You don't need a lot of detergent when washing fleece, so a little goes a long way


I use white vinegar and pour it in where the fabric softener goes


----------



## nriii (Jun 28, 2017)

writingonwalls said:


> I avoid detergents altogether. Instead I use apple cider vinegar which is fairly cheap in bulk and helps to remove urine odors from pets. Once I get some more lavender essential oil I'm going to add a few drops of that in the dryer, too. Lavender is one of the essential oils that has a calming effect and is pretty safe for rats in a diffuser so long as it's not overwhelmingly used.
> 
> If you do go for a detergent go for one that is fragrance free and avoid dryer sheets. You don't need a lot of detergent when washing fleece, so a little goes a long way


Does that disinfect, too? And you buy in in the capsules and toss how many in per load, or how much in a liquid form? Thank you! That's seems like such a good idea that I hadn't thought of, wow


----------



## TheBlizz (May 20, 2017)

As mentioned by others, the safest way to go about washing your fleece is by using vinegar as opposed to laundry detergent. I personally use White Distilled Vinegar, but Apple Cider Vinegar should be fine as well. If laundry detergent must be be used for some reason or another, it's best to go with unscented.


----------



## addyson (Jul 8, 2021)

firsttimerattiemom said:


> This week is the last week to gather up supplies for when I get my boys on Sunday. One of the things I definitely need to get is laundry detergent for washing their fleece and fabric hammocks. I've heard decent reviews about the Seventh Generation laundry detergent but I'm still unsure at what would work best. What are some of the brands you use for your rats, and do they seem to work pretty well while also keeping your rats safe?


i use the all with stainlifters that is free and clear if perfumes and dyes it’s claims to be tough if stain gentle on skin and is the number 1 brand by dermatologist for allergies and sensitive skin


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Whoops I was just going to post a reply but then I realised this is from 2017


----------

